# Does anyone know how to get hold of Kim Giarardin?



## tonyptony (May 20, 2007)

I sent Kim my ECM8000 at the end of September for cal. He was coincidentally moving right around that time. I was in email communications with him up until a couple of weeks ago. He kept telling me that he was still getting things straightened out from the move (and delaying the calibration of my mic). My last two emails to him have been unanswered, and Outlook shows not even a delivery receipt to his email address.

His old phone number has been disconnected. I want my mic back, preferably calibrated since I paid for the service. Does anyone have any info on Kim or how I can get in touch with him?


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

ive sent him a few emails in the past two weeks in an attemp to get my mic calibrated with no response.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

We recommend West Caldwell Calibration Laboratories, Inc. if you want an ECM8000 calibrated. Or you can use the generic file from our download site. It will be reasonably accurate for home use...

brucek


----------

